# Recipe for Blackberry Port?



## smokegrub (May 17, 2009)

I would appreciate if you would share a tried and true recipe for a blackberry port and, preferably, one made with juice obtained by steam juicing. It won't be long until I am shedding blood to the briars and ticks once again!


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

Im hoping Jobe or waldo jump in as I know Jobes was totally awesome using light malt extract and i believe Waldo did his along with Jobe, never tried Waldos though!


----------



## Waldo (May 18, 2009)

maybe this will help smokegrub 


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1932&amp;KW=Blackberry+Port




http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1631&amp;KW=get+ready+waldo&amp;PN=2


----------



## smokegrub (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Looks like I have a bit of interesting reading to do.


----------



## vcasey (May 18, 2009)

Hey Waldo thanks for that thread. It jogged my memory - I made this a couple of years ago and put that along with a Blueberry Port away to age. They are close to 2 years in the bottle - need to go digging.
VPC


----------



## smokegrub (May 18, 2009)

vcasey:

Your assessment of the port you made would be appreciated.


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2009)

Yeh, take a swig for us!


----------



## vcasey (May 18, 2009)

I made this according to the recipe and added brandy at the end. The berries were hand crushed (no steam juicer at the time). 
The port has more mouth feel then the blackberry wine that I made at the same time, but its still not thick like a traditional port. I can taste and smell the blackberries and as it breathes the blackberry is really starting to open up. Reading back over my first tasting notes this was pretty rough, I used the word raw, but seems to have aged nicely.
I would make this again but I would not use brandy as it seems to hide the blackberry, at least at first, now that its opened up the blackberry is more evident. I would also use some oak or a barrel and back sweeten a little more as well, this is not as sweet as other ports and according to my notes I did back sweeten but should have not listened to hubby and added more sugar.

I think if this could have aged an oak barrel it would have been amazing. Right now I would call it very good, with a lot of potential with some more tinkering.
VPC

Actually the longer it opens up the better it gets.


----------



## smokegrub (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

